# Wheres YOUR big butt?



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Well?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

aww, that is so cute! I wish my aussie would do her tricks that quietly. I have plenty of videos of her barking so loud she cannot even hear the commands. lol


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

My aussie is pretty quiet unless I am training another dog in a different room... but we are working on that. In fact, I had a perfect night tonight. My aussie knows crate games and I am watching a golden retriver puppy. So what I did was open the crate and my dog stayed in there while I was shaping the puppy to go to a mat. I gave him a treat everytime I gave the golden a treat and when I went crazy happy with the golden, I made sure to super treat him then as well. That is what he really barks at.. the happy times with other dogs haha. Jealous big butt wiggles mc fat butt.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

haha, he sounds like a total ham! My first aussie was just like that. He was just a big goofy love. 
My girl I have now is just spastic. She is insanely smart, but has got a mouth on her! She is the complete opposite of my last aussie and my foster aussie that I loved dearly(I get way too attached to my fosters).

Do not hold back if you have anymore videos of your cute guy!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are a couple recent.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

omg he is too cute, and such a smart boy! 

Ooo, my girl LOVES hula-hoops too! I cant find any normal ones anymore though! They all have sparkly paper on them or beads inside, and are too expensive(because of the new look) to buy so often.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The videos are very cute.
Ashley and Jasper are so smart!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome video! Such great looking intelligent doggies.


----------

